# Number of veg plants in 4' x 4' space



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 4, 2012)

Quite a few people grow in a space this small.  What is the biggest number of _indica_s you have vegetated (to _e.g._ 3 feet) under 800w or so, in this amount of space without them blocking ight to  the other plants?  At the moment I have seven.  I want to add two more, will that overcrowd the space?


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 4, 2012)

3 feet tall.... I did 9 in a 5x5 and it was way overcrowded. 6 at 3ft tall usually fills my 5x5. I'm using the Ebb-n-gro system. I used to pack 15-18 plants in a 2x4 tray...but they weren't 3 ft tall...more like 12-18 inches at finish.

GL and happy growing!

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=194637&d=1346773088
What my 6 look like in 5x5 at flip if that helps


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 4, 2012)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> 3 feet tall.... I did 9 in a 5x5 and it was way overcrowded. 6 at 3ft tall usually fills my 5x5. I'm using the Ebb-n-gro system. I used to pack 15-18 plants in a 2x4 tray...but they weren't 3 ft tall...more like 12-18 inches at finish.
> 
> GL and happy growing!
> 
> ...


Props for posting.  I hope mine look that awesome at that height.  Green mojo.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 4, 2012)

4 x 4 tray holds 45, 1gal pots quite nicely---16, 5 gal pots---or 9, 4', 5 gal pots very comfortably---might also consider running an adjustable ballast with a 1k hps---this is not a set it and forget it set-up :icon_smile:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words! 

I should probably mention that I top my plants 1-2 times before hitting 12/12. This makes for much wider plants. If you don't top or tweak them 9 may be doable in there.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 4, 2012)

The only bad thing about packing so many plants into a grow space like that is tending them is a bear on the back and body. I like to have fewer plants and let them get a little bigger. I can't say which way produces more bud but I feel like, and from my experience, fewer, bigger plants gets more, fatter buds.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 4, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> The only bad thing about packing so many plants into a grow space like that is tending them is a bear on the back and body. I like to have fewer plants and let them get a little bigger. I can't say which way produces more bud but I feel like, and from my experience, fewer, bigger plants gets more, fatter buds.



SOG is not my preferred style either---but---packing 45, 1 gal clones in a 4 x 4 for rooting just seems to be the right thing to do---16 for veg---seems 9 pots in a room with a low ceiling is just right thru flower---


----------

